# Private Or Repeat?



## Minz11 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hii & Asa. 
I scored 914/1050 marks in matric. 430/550 marks in fsc first year and hoping to get 920+ marks in fsc overall Insha Allah. I scored 513 marks in mcat which are extremely low. The main problem was time management due to which i started panicking and in hurry i got most of my questions wrong. Also this year the test was really hard and i did not study as well due to problems at home as my mother was extremely sick and i being an only child had to take care of her. My aggregate is so low that i don't think i am going to get admission in any private college either. Please help and tell if i could get admission into any good private college of lahore? Like akhtar saeed , fmh or lmdc? Also applying for cmh but i don't think i will get admission there. 
I want to repeat mcat but everyone i have asked says that it is a waste of year. And the marks don't neccesarily increase.. they're about the same. Is it true? Should i repeat? I'm a hardworking student and this year i did not show enough to my capabilities but i know i will try my best if i get another chance. Please your help is needed? Some guidance and what should i do? I really want to repeat and try to get good marks for government college admission. 
I really apreciate your help and will be grateful. Thankyou


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

you should repeat and try to get 950 in fsc. you can waste an year rather than wasting you dad's 45 lacs :red:


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

You have a good score in Matric, and an okay score in FSC. So something obviously went wrong in your MCAT. Maybe you didn't have the best guidance? MCAT isn't like FSC so that's probably why you didn't attempt it so well. 
If I were you, and If i were a hardworking student, I'd definitely give MCAT another try. It's not a year wasted. You have a whole year to study and Insha Allah, get a good score next year. 
You can get into a private college like LMDC this year. They just need pots full of money. But they don't really have that esteem a government college does. If you think you have the potiential, you should repeat. 
And this time, you can focus on what went wrong in your MCAT, and get someone to guide you better, because MCAT is not that simple as it may seem.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Minz11 said:


> Hii & Asa.
> I scored 914/1050 marks in matric. 430/550 marks in fsc first year and hoping to get 920+ marks in fsc overall Insha Allah. I scored 513 marks in mcat which are extremely low. The main problem was time management due to which i started panicking and in hurry i got most of my questions wrong. Also this year the test was really hard and i did not study as well due to problems at home as my mother was extremely sick and i being an only child had to take care of her. My aggregate is so low that i don't think i am going to get admission in any private college either. Please help and tell if i could get admission into any good private college of lahore? Like akhtar saeed , fmh or lmdc? Also applying for cmh but i don't think i will get admission there.
> I want to repeat mcat but everyone i have asked says that it is a waste of year. And the marks don't neccesarily increase.. they're about the same. Is it true? Should i repeat? I'm a hardworking student and this year i did not show enough to my capabilities but i know i will try my best if i get another chance. Please your help is needed? Some guidance and what should i do? I really want to repeat and try to get good marks for government college admission.
> I really apreciate your help and will be grateful. Thankyou


The point is not if you should repeat or not. The point is what do you want to do yourself. Repeating is not an easy thing. I know people who have done more harm to their score by repeating and I also know people who have done extremely well by repeating. With my experience, I'd say apply to a few colleges and see if you get in at any and in the meanwhile, prepare yourself for repeating an year if you don't get in, in any better one.  with your scores you should apply to CPMC, RLMC and Akhtar Saeed, and UOL as well since UOL doesn't take into account the MCAT. Also apply to the medical colleges in ISL/RWP regiomnsince most of them don't consider MCAT score. 

And, if you still don't get into any repeat an year and also apply to LUMS and LSE next year as a back up.  (Considering you are in Lahore).

- - - Updated - - -



robotsyntex said:


> you should repeat and try to get 950 in fsc. you can waste an year rather than wasting you dad's 45 lacs :red:


Money spent on education, no matter how big and enormous that amount is, is not the money wasted.  Be it 45 Lakhs or 45 Crores, there is no substitute to education. Money can come and go, education always stays. 

- - - Updated - - -

If your father can afford, then a good private medical college is as good asa government one.  But, with your aggregate the good private medical colleges seem out of reach too.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

I have scored 897 in ssc
913 in fsc
now no chance for improvement
in mcat 917
agg 83.42
i took mcat second time
in nust net-2 150 and net-3 155.
now should I repeat or go for private medical college
family counsels me to go for private but I think I can make it next year????
i wrote roll no. Wrong and this wasted my 5 minutes and made me scare and I couldn't make good enough in mcat.
Can I be selected in nust for bds???


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nouman javed said:


> I have scored 897 in ssc
> 913 in fsc
> now no chance for improvement
> in mcat 917
> ...


The point is, can you afford a private medical college? If yes, you should apply to the best private medical colleges (Shalamar, FMH and LMDC). Also, CMH but it is having some trouble with PMDC.  If you can get into any of these, then bingo. Your aggregate is good enough for all these taking into account last year's merit  

If money is a problem you should repeat and improve your score. Apart from that, you should asl yourself "can you do it?", "can you make the most by repeating an year?". That is the most important thing.


----------



## Minz11 (Sep 8, 2014)

masterh said:


> The point is not if you should repeat or not. The point is what do you want to do yourself. Repeating is not an easy thing. I know people who have done more harm to their score by repeating and I also know people who have done extremely well by repeating. With my experience, I'd say apply to a few colleges and see if you get in at any and in the meanwhile, prepare yourself for repeating an year if you don't get in, in any better one.  with your scores you should apply to CPMC, RLMC and Akhtar Saeed, and UOL as well since UOL doesn't take into account the MCAT. Also apply to the medical colleges in ISL/RWP regiomnsince most of them don't consider MCAT score.
> 
> And, if you still don't get into any repeat an year and also apply to LUMS and LSE next year as a back up.  (Considering you are in Lahore).
> 
> ...


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

masterh said:


> Money spent on education, no matter how big and enormous that amount is, is not the money wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't agree with that statement actually. Becoming a doctor is not a matter of life and death. Infact I don't even support the idea of private medical colleges in the first place. Doctors are made on a merit basis every where in the world. Becoming a doctor by money and no merit is just cruel, in my opinion. So it is money wasted. 
There is no harm in repeating. MCAT isn't that hard. Tricky, yes. But not that hard. I studied three months from scratch after Alevels and I got the hang of it. I'm sure you can too. And repreating initially may seem embarassing but it's not really. It's okay if you repeat. I know some students who repeated and got into King Edward Medical College. So keep the spirit up, and aim to be a doctor based on merit. You have the potential and the will power.


----------



## Minz11 (Sep 8, 2014)

AlyaUsman said:


> I don't agree with that statement actually. Becoming a doctor is not the matter of life and death. Infact I don't even support the idea of private medical colleges in the first place. Doctors are made on a merit basis every where in the world. Becoming a doctor by money and no merit is just cruel, in my opinion. So it is money wasted.
> There is no harm in repeating. MCAT isn't that hard. Tricky, yes. But not that hard. I studied three months from scratch after Alevels and I got the hang of it. I'm sure you can too. And repreating initially may seem embarassing but it's not really. It's okay if you repeat. I know some students who repeated and got into King Edward Medical College. So keep the spirit up, and aim to be a doctor based on merit. You have the potential and the will power.


I agree with your opinion. I respect the students that enter with willpower and extreme efforts , studying day and night to make their dream come true. I also respect private colleges. In my opinion its not that bad just an opportunity for the students who have been left out on chance or luck. And they don't want to give up on their dreams. But the fact here is that merit should not really be this much high allowing everyone a chance to prove they are capable. For me repeating is not embaraasing at all. Its like getting a second option to change which many people hardly get but in order to convince my parents to trust me again and let me do this , i want to be absolutely sure that this is the right thing. And Insha Allah next time i will do everything i can to acchieve my dream. Thankyou  so much for your guidance. I really appreciate your help


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

wt is the demeit of taking admssn into uol for mbbs???


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Minz11 said:


> I agree with your opinion. I respect the students that enter with willpower and extreme efforts , studying day and night to make their dream come true. I also respect private colleges. In my opinion its not that bad just an opportunity for the students who have been left out on chance or luck. And they don't want to give up on their dreams. But the fact here is that merit should not really be this much high allowing everyone a chance to prove they are capable. For me repeating is not embaraasing at all. Its like getting a second option to change which many people hardly get but in order to convince my parents to trust me again and let me do this , i want to be absolutely sure that this is the right thing. And Insha Allah next time i will do everything i can to acchieve my dream. Thankyou  so much for your guidance. I really appreciate your help


Haha that is true. The merit is way too high now so even really good students get left out because of bad luck. So that's one good thing about Private colleges lol.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

AlyaUsman said:


> Haha that is true. The merit is way too high now so even really good students get left out because of bad luck. So that's one good thing about Private colleges lol.


wat is the closing merit of cntral park nd akhter saeed? kia ye clgs achy hn?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AlyaUsman said:


> I don't agree with that statement actually. Becoming a doctor is not the matter of life and death. Infact I don't even support the idea of private medical colleges in the first place. Doctors are made on a merit basis every where in the world. Becoming a doctor by money and no merit is just cruel, in my opinion. So it is money wasted.
> There is no harm in repeating. MCAT isn't that hard. Tricky, yes. But not that hard. I studied three months from scratch after Alevels and I got the hang of it. I'm sure you can too. And repreating initially may seem embarassing but it's not really. It's okay if you repeat. I know some students who repeated and got into King Edward Medical College. So keep the spirit up, and aim to be a doctor based on merit. You have the potential and the will power.


That is not exactly true. While, I agree that there should be no compromise on merit at all. However, if you are trying to say that, studying in a good private medical college on merit, is money wasted, is absolutely wrong and indeed cruel in itself. 

You tell me, if a person on 86% aggregate makes the cut off and gets into a government medical college and, the one with 85.9% doesn't get admission in any government medical college, and takes admission in a good private medical college, would you still call it defiance of merit. My dear sister, trust me I know people from KEMU making extremely pathetic doctors and, I have seen people from even China, being more competent than any local. 

Money on education never goes waste. Yes, merit should be upheld at all costs. But, trust me, there is absolutely no difference in the quality of a student whose aggregate ranges from 80% to 89%. Some marks here and there, one odd test can not judge you. 

I'll tell you a real story. My classmate Iqra Arshad from Shalamar Medical & Dental College, couldn't make to a Government Medical College like all of us. She didn't even get in on the 1st merit list in SMDC. She took her time to adjust in 1st Year MBBS and, was shaky at first. And, now let me tell you her achievements:

1st Position (All Punjab UHS Examinations) in 1st Prof (Part 2) MBBS
1st Position (All Punjab UHS Examinations) in 2nd Prof MBBS
1st Position (All Punjab UHS Examinations) in 3rd Prof MBBS

IQRA ARSHAD has made a RECORD, that NO OTHER MEDICAL STUDENT in the HISTORY OF MEDICINE in PAKISTAN, has made. A Hat-trick of TOPPING UHS! And, she is not a student of a government medical college, she is a proud student of a private medical college. 

She still has Final Year MBBS Exam to give. She has beaten every single of the AIMC, RMC, SIMS, NMC and all the government medical colleges consistently. Do you think she wasted her money? In UHS, every single student either from a Government or Private goes through the same set of examinations to become a doctor.  

Getting into a Government Medical College, doesn't mean you'll automatically become some Robert De Niro of MBBS. We all wanted to go to a government medical college to save our parent's money, just because we belong to a poor country overall. There is honestly, no other reason. This also doesn't mean that, the education in a government medical college is all exemplary. Good private medical colleges like AKU, Shifa, Shalamar, FMH, LMDC and CMH are equally good. 

Just because some students scored better in a test (MCAT) does not mean they are all better overall than the rest, who might have scored a little less for some reason. This attitude regarding private medical colleges should change. Everyone should learn to appreciate colleges that are keeping merit and quality as their first priority. Here, I would also like to tell you that I feel proud that I am a student of Shalamar Medical College, which has the highest merit per UHS aggregate and has the CLEANEST reputation of ALWAYS GIVING ADMISSION ON MERIT. The whole process of admission in my medical college is the most transparent anywhere in the country and, the college also gives out tons of Financial Aid to those students who can't afford the actual amount of money.

In the end, I'd like to say that indeed, there should be no compromise on merit and quality of education but, people should learn to accept that there are a few good private medical colleges that are either equally good or better than the government medical colleges. Here also, I would like to condemn all those medical colleges who are taking money in the name of donations to give admission to lackluster students. MERIT is MERIT! But, it is also a fact that good private medical colleges like AKU and Shalamar have upheld merit and have made the best quality of education as their first priority.


----------



## muniba (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi everyone my marks in matric 962 in fcs 935 nd in mcat 805 my agg is 79.6 due i have any chance if getting in foundatin medical college isb and plz recommend some other good private colleges in isb


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

muniba said:


> Hi everyone my marks in matric 962 in fcs 935 nd in mcat 805 my agg is 79.6 due i have any chance if getting in foundatin medical college isb and plz recommend some other good private colleges in isb


FUMC takes it's own entry test.  And, almost all private medical colleges in ISB/RWP take their own Entry Test, and have their own aggregate formula, on the basis of which, they give admissions.

- - - Updated - - -



Minz11 said:


> masterh said:
> 
> 
> > The point is not if you should repeat or not. The point is what do you want to do yourself. Repeating is not an easy thing. I know people who have done more harm to their score by repeating and I also know people who have done extremely well by repeating. With my experience, I'd say apply to a few colleges and see if you get in at any and in the meanwhile, prepare yourself for repeating an year if you don't get in, in any better one.  with your scores you should apply to CPMC, RLMC and Akhtar Saeed, and UOL as well since UOL doesn't take into account the MCAT. Also apply to the medical colleges in ISL/RWP regiomnsince most of them don't consider MCAT score.
> ...


----------



## Minz11 (Sep 8, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -



Minz11 said:


> My brother your score is low for a getting admission in a good private medical college. If you can score up a bit and improve your overall marks, by repeating an year then, bingo. You may get into a government college, if not then at least your score could reach up to the level of the good private medical colleges. If not, then you still may take admission in the mediocre or low ranked private medical colleges, if money and prestige is no problem.


Yeh thats the problem that i will not even be able to get into good private medical college. Thankyouu for your help. Its been extremely helpfull. I will convince my parents to atleast let me try an year again. If its written than Insha Allah i will go in goverment. If not than atleast i will be in a good medical college for which i will be happy to pay 40 lakhs and be proud. If even not that i will accept my score. Thankyouuu  

And its sister*  My name is Minahil


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Minz11 said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pleasure.  I am glad, I could be of help.  Oh okay Minahil sister, my bad. 

- - - Updated - - -

The point was that, if you can afford to go to a GOOD private medical college then it is as good as going to a government medical college or even better because of comparatively BETTER facilities and BETTER quality of education. 

Because honestly, agree or not, it is a fact that we all wanted to go to a government medical college to SAVE MONEY. There is absolutely no other reason. If money isn't a problem and you're on merit, then nothing is better than a GOOD private medical college, in my opinion.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

masterh said:


> My pleasure.  I am glad, I could be of help.  Oh okay Minahil sister, my bad.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Since i cant do it literally,
Id,
"LIKE" that a million times over.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> That is not exactly true. While, I agree that there should be no compromise on merit at all. However, if you are trying to say that, studying in a good private medical college on merit, is money wasted, is absolutely wrong and indeed cruel in itself.
> 
> You tell me, if a person on 86% aggregate makes the cut off and gets into a government medical college and, the one with 85.9% doesn't get admission in any government medical college, and takes admission in a good private medical college, would you still call it defiance of merit. My dear sister, trust me I know people from KEMU making extremely pathetic doctors and, I have seen people from even China, being more competent than any local.
> 
> ...


Wish I could double like that, well said bro, and Aga Khan University which is private and it's affiliated medical college top the HEC ranking, where as UHS falls second and KEMU is on 5th, anyways I think these rankings are more on based on research rather than quality of education, but still, I agree to your point that the quality of education and facilities provided in private medical colleges are far better than any government medical colleges, in my opinion to, good private medical colleges are better than government medical colleges, but it's just an opinion


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

what was last year merit of FMH


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> Wish I could double like that, well said bro, and Aga Khan University which is private and it's affiliated medical college top the HEC ranking, where as UHS falls second and KEMU is on 5th, anyways I think these rankings are more on based on research rather than quality of education, but still, I agree to your point that the quality of education and facilities provided in private medical colleges are far better than any government medical colleges, in my opinion to, good private medical colleges are better than government medical colleges, but it's just an opinion


Exactly.  It is high time, people should open their eyes and give credit where it is due.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

atleast one more try is must if u dont get admission in your first attempt.............

cuz Merit is Merit


----------



## momina.aatif (Sep 15, 2014)

hello everyone.my UHS aggregate is 76%.do i have any chances for getting in MBBS in FMH? if not where else should i apply . is University of Lahore a good institute for Medical?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

momina.aatif said:


> hello everyone.my UHS aggregate is 76%.do i have any chances for getting in MBBS in FMH? if not where else should i apply . is University of Lahore a good institute for Medical?


Yes UoL is not bad but you should try CPMC, RLMC, Akhtar Saeed.


----------



## momina.aatif (Sep 15, 2014)

what about LMDC? i heard their closing merit was 74.5% something last year?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

momina.aatif said:


> what about LMDC? i heard their closing merit was 74.5% something last year?


Nope, it was 80+ for MBBS.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

So the admission process is starting from October in most colleges right?


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

masterh said:


> Exactly.  It is high time, people should open their eyes and give credit where it is due.


 Masterh, you sir, are truly a master of words. :thumbsup: i pray that everyone degrading private institutes like that end up in private colleges themselves! Love to see how karma bites you in the rear!


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

NarjisShah said:


> Masterh, you sir, are truly a master of words. :thumbsup: i pray that everyone degrading private institutes like that end up in private colleges themselves! Love to see how karma bites you in the rear!


Hmm, now I do wonder to whom your comment was directed at. You just proved you support the 'blow off your abba's paisay on medical' even if you don't have the merit xD 
Damn.
Btw, if you're secretly (not very secretly actually) badduaa-ing me to go to a private college, if that does happen., I would never go into one even though my parents can afford it. Simply because I'd think I didn't deserve to be in medical at all because I couldn't fall on merit. Maybe try again. But I will NOT rely on money.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Whatever floats your boat, sweetie 

- - - Updated - - -

You're entitled to have your own opinion. No rulebook states, however, that it is infact the correct one to have.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Hmm, now I do wonder to whom your comment was directed at. You just proved you support the 'blow off your abba's paisay on medical' even if you don't have the merit xD
> Damn.
> Btw, if you're secretly (not very secretly actually) badduaa-ing me to go to a private college, if that does happen., I would never go into one even though my parents can afford it. Simply because I'd think I didn't deserve to be in medical at all because I couldn't fall on merit. Maybe try again. But I will NOT rely on money.


And again, you never learn now do you?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Hmm, now I do wonder to whom your comment was directed at. You just proved you support the 'blow off your abba's paisay on medical' even if you don't have the merit xD
> Damn.
> Btw, if you're secretly (not very secretly actually) badduaa-ing me to go to a private college, if that does happen., I would never go into one even though my parents can afford it. Simply because I'd think I didn't deserve to be in medical at all because I couldn't fall on merit. Maybe try again. But I will NOT rely on money.


After all the posts from so many people, still?? one word, pity.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> After all the posts from so many people, still?? one word, pity.


Not so many people. Two infuriating people who are friends and have similar opinions.
There is nothing to learn in this matter. I hold the opinion that Medical should be strictly on merit basis, not freaking paisa. You two support the idea of worshipping money, as do many other people in Pakistan.
Pity on you tbh. And I thought you were done by the way?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Not so many people. Two infuriating people who are friends and have similar opinions.
> There is nothing to learn in this matter. I hold the opinion that Medical should be strictly on merit basis, not freaking paisa. You two support the idea of worshipping money, as do many other people in Pakistan.
> Pity on you tbh. And I thought you were done by the way?


Masterh, Crypt, ignoring their posts? And private medical colleges also give admission based on merit.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Not so many people. Two infuriating people who are friends and have similar opinions.
> There is nothing to learn in this matter. I hold the opinion that Medical should be strictly on merit basis, not freaking paisa. You two support the idea of worshipping money, as do many other people in Pakistan.
> Pity on you tbh. And I thought you were done by the way?


You mean to say everybody studying medicine in AKU or colleges in UK are money worshipers? And they do not deserve to study medicine despite their A*s and brilliant performances in academics and co-curriculars?


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Masterh, Crypt, ignoring their posts? And private medical colleges also give admission based on merit.


Like I repeatedly said before. I am not against private colleges that have standards and a good merit system.
Instittutes like LMDC that can get you in just by money... yeah, I don't support them. I mean how fair is that to the people who actually did work hard to go into Medical? Sab tou doctors ban rahay hain. 
And how fair is that to someone who can't afford Private Medical colleges but desperately wants to be a doctor like all those other people who get in by donation system?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Like I repeatedly said before. I am not against private colleges that have standards and a good merit system.
> Instittutes like LMDC that can get you in just by money... yeah, I don't support them. I mean how fair is that to the people who actually did work hard to go into Medical? Sab tou doctors ban rahay hain.
> And how fair is that to someone who can't afford Private Medical colleges but desperately wants to be a doctor like all those other people who get in by donation system?


Ur point,
Jr, is very crystal.

And it comes across just fine,

Some people do buy their way in,
But,

If u literally,
Scrutinize that situation,

Its the parents paying their sweat-earned money for children who hadn't matured enough to see that not working for a goal in life isn't going to hurt anyone but them.
Or....
Other times,
Its simply just,
Luck and life having dealt some people an iron hand.

Ofcourse you'd agree that life can give you a good 'once-over' sometimes.

Its actually parents looking out for their naive ones,
Who're pressing away at the controller of a PS4 probably.

THIS,

Is the loophole in the system,

No doubt medicine ought to be setting sturdy standards for merit without a loose end.

But I hope you realize,
That judgment...
Being passed over colleges and students is somewhat unfair,

U never know,
What really goes down for some people.
And how money is sometimes a way to handle things.

I understand how people falling on an open merit like u Mashallah see it as unjust,

But i hope in a decades time we can all measure ourselves again,
A re-evaluation, if u will..

And we'll know how everyone did in the race..
Gov or private.
Having earned their place early or having earned it late..

I btw am from rlmc,
(Saving you the trouble of digging it up 
This forum needs adjustments this way, its a nuisance trying to rummage around right..:/ )


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Crypt said:


> Ur point,
> Jr, is very crystal.
> 
> And it comes across just fine,
> ...


yeah, no I don't know what goes inside a private medical college. 
And ok, I will shut up now lol xD


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> yeah, no I don't know what goes inside a private medical college.
> And ok, I will shut up now lol xD


Now theres a clever girl 
#face aglow with fondness


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> yeah, no I don't know what goes inside a private medical college.
> And ok, I will shut up now lol xD


Finally


----------



## Ehsan-Ul-Haq (Sep 29, 2014)

Well said but i disagreed. Actually we think that the student who gets admission in private colleges are not intelligent.But for a student like me who was topper there in school and also in college who could score good without effort had 91 % in metric and 86 % fsc.Then mcat came and he was going to score best and was in position to get admission in a public sector university. All of sudden he couldnt concentrate on paper due to some mistake he made earlier and due to time and got just 783. He was in a shock what happened to him the student who could do anything had failed this time. His parents could afford private but it was not his level. His parents did not want him to waste one more year. Now if I say that the student who fails in MCAT deserve that then these students must be crammers. And if i say that the students who get through they have all concepts and are not crammers. Then they deserve public sector universities. The studends like me who can score best in metric and fsc and are rejected by this merit system which can select a student who have less marks in these both exams‚ what can they do? If they repeat they are called repeaters with disregard? And if they get admission in private college they are called na laik? Tell me what can we do now ????? Hero se zero


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Ehsan-Ul-Haq said:


> Well said but i disagreed. Actually we think that the student who gets admission in private colleges are not intelligent.But for a student like me who was topper there in school and also in college who could score good without effort had 91 % in metric and 86 % fsc.Then mcat came and he was going to score best and was in position to get admission in a public sector university. All of sudden he couldnt concentrate on paper due to some mistake he made earlier and due to time and got just 783. He was in a shock what happened to him the student who could do anything had failed this time. His parents could afford private but it was not his level. His parents did not want him to waste one more year. Now if I say that the student who fails in MCAT deserve that then these students must be crammers. And if i say that the students who get through they have all concepts and are not crammers. Then they deserve public sector universities. The studends like me who can score best in metric and fsc and are rejected by this merit system which can select a student who have less marks in these both exams‚ what can they do? If they repeat they are called repeaters with disregard? And if they get admission in private college they are called na laik? Tell me what can we do now ????? Hero se zero


True true,

The system undoubtedly has bugs too,

But in the context of the debate going on,
This wasnt the point to be dealt with,
So it didnt come up.

But yes,

The cracks in the system are miles deep.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

Minz11 said:


> Hii & Asa.
> I scored 914/1050 marks in matric. 430/550 marks in fsc first year and hoping to get 920+ marks in fsc overall Insha Allah. I scored 513 marks in mcat which are extremely low. The main problem was time management due to which i started panicking and in hurry i got most of my questions wrong. Also this year the test was really hard and i did not study as well due to problems at home as my mother was extremely sick and i being an only child had to take care of her. My aggregate is so low that i don't think i am going to get admission in any private college either. Please help and tell if i could get admission into any good private college of lahore? Like akhtar saeed , fmh or lmdc? Also applying for cmh but i don't think i will get admission there.
> I want to repeat mcat but everyone i have asked says that it is a waste of year. And the marks don't neccesarily increase.. they're about the same. Is it true? Should i repeat? I'm a hardworking student and this year i did not show enough to my capabilities but i know i will try my best if i get another chance. Please your help is needed? Some guidance and what should i do? I really want to repeat and try to get good marks for government college admission.
> I really apreciate your help and will be grateful. Thankyou


wa alikum aslaam  
looking at your marks i would suggest you to try in medical collges in private sector this year ..but if u really want to repeat just to improve your marks and to get in good college ather in private or public sector ..i m one of those repeaters and i m telling you repeat only if u will have an option of private next year as well  a lot of my friends this years failed to improve ..they either got same marks again or got even less than last year ..so its better if you work hard and give it a try agian at least u ll be satisfied as i m  but private colleges are not bad either ..those saying save money i don't think its bad to spend your money on something good like education  best of luck ! 
take the final decision and only listen to yourself because sometimes taking many suggestions confuse you and you get a difficult situation

- - - Updated - - -



Ehsan-Ul-Haq said:


> Well said but i disagreed. Actually we think that the student who gets admission in private colleges are not intelligent.But for a student like me who was topper there in school and also in college who could score good without effort had 91 % in metric and 86 % fsc.Then mcat came and he was going to score best and was in position to get admission in a public sector university. All of sudden he couldnt concentrate on paper due to some mistake he made earlier and due to time and got just 783. He was in a shock what happened to him the student who could do anything had failed this time. His parents could afford private but it was not his level. His parents did not want him to waste one more year. Now if I say that the student who fails in MCAT deserve that then these students must be crammers. And if i say that the students who get through they have all concepts and are not crammers. Then they deserve public sector universities. The studends like me who can score best in metric and fsc and are rejected by this merit system which can select a student who have less marks in these both exams‚ what can they do? If they repeat they are called repeaters with disregard? And if they get admission in private college they are called na laik? Tell me what can we do now ????? Hero se zero


they are not considered NA laik  WHOEVER SAYS THIS IS A NALAIK HIMSELF !


----------



## Mariazubair24 (Oct 16, 2021)

masterh said:


> The point is, can you afford a private medical college? If yes, you should apply to the best private medical colleges (Shalamar, FMH and LMDC). Also, CMH but it is having some trouble with PMDC.  If you can get into any of these, then bingo. Your aggregate is good enough for all these taking into account last year's merit
> 
> If money is a problem you should repeat and improve your score. Apart from that, you should asl yourself "can you do it?", "can you make the most by repeating an year?". That is the most important thing.


@masterh ...what should I do repeat or private? My aggregate is 86.8%


----------

